# Scuff-x Micro bubbles



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Has anyone else had micro bubbles when rolling scuff-x. I never have when I used the eggshell sheen but I am using satin on a job which is more like a gloss its so shiny. Anywise some things I am rolling are getting tiny bubbles when its dry. I tried 1/4 inch and 3/8 in nap and in random places it would get these bubbles. It happens in both the first and second coat but not all over just in spots. I did not get a picture but was wondering if anyone else had this problem.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I haven't had micro bubbles with the scuff-x, rolled quite a bit of it with micro fiber and had pretty good results.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've had this issue with other paints. Possibilities may be: But not limited too.
A) Paint just recently shaken?
B) Too warm in the house or low humidity, or both.
C) Crappy roller sleeve.
D) Combination of all of the above.
E) Falty Can


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think it was a combination of warm house and low humidity it dried really quickly. I turned the heat down the next day and it was a nicer finish.


----------

